# Trouble finding spots for my 10 bait hives.



## hivemind11 (Jul 8, 2015)

This year i decided to go all out and build lots of swarm traps. I have 4, 10 frame deeps and 6, 5 frame deep nucs. The problem is that i live in a suburban area and every piece of land that looks promising is owned by somebody. 
After putting out the 4, 10 frames, i'm getting nervous that they will be stolen by somebody. 
Any one else live in a tightly packed town?


----------



## rv10flyer (Feb 25, 2015)

Put them up 8' or higher. Check daily for bee activity and bring em home.


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

Advertise on Craigslist for spots. I have gotten several permanent sites with folks who answered my bait-hive host adds. I never place accessible to the public.


----------



## S4 basics (Mar 15, 2014)

. These are in very public places. Couple of years so far no problems. As you can see they work. Photos from today.


----------



## crmauch (Mar 3, 2016)

I was going to suggest Craigslist also!!! 

Also if you have friends/acquaintances in the area, ask them?

Have you joined a local Beekeeper association? I find some beeks don't try to have swarm boxes. Maybe have an arrangement with them? Maybe they get the first swarm that a box on their property gets, and you get any secondary swarms? Or something else equitable?


----------



## Reef Resiner (Jun 9, 2015)

I'm in the same boat. I set up in public access areas that are more off the radar than a park. All my traps are around 3 feet off the ground and so far, so good.


----------



## jadebees (May 9, 2013)

I find some people are thrilled, to host a swarm lure. I always tell them," This is way better than your wall or shed. So bees choose this box often, and I carry them off!" That would be good on Craigslist.

Most of mine are in the country. I live rural. I never ask, never go near a home or a path, always camo paint the boxes, always place them very inconspiviously.always screw everything together. I have not had one stolen or disturbed/vandalised in 4 years. Before, it was common. Camoflage is great! Outa sight, outa mind.


----------

